# Do You Have A Gifted Child?



## Administrator (Apr 8, 2014)

> "Hearing your child may be 'gifted' sometimes feels like a validation that you've done something right as a parent, but the reality is, there is a big difference between bright children and truly gifted children." *Little Known Truths About 'Gifted' Children*


Do you have a 'gifted' child?


----------

